# Planet Janitor Journey Interrupted



## Triceratops (Jul 22, 2012)

Journey  Interrupted, from the Planet Janitor series, has just arrived on Kindle  and can be had for $.99. This prequel short is 32 pages long and  contains artwork crafted by the talented Toni Zhang. Get ready for some  tragedy this time; all is not well in the conclusion.
(BTW, now I know what it's like to write one of the Star Trek episodes—it ain't easy)


http://www.amazon.com/Planet-Janitor-Journey-Interrupted-ebook/dp/B...



 

The  crew of Planet Janitor Corporation are on the tail end of a salvage  mission in the asteroid belt when they encounter a ghost ship. Faced  with a volatile substance onboard, the crew race against the clock to  commandeer the vessel before it reaches the Exon Refueling Station. What  they find on the ship will stress their abilities to the limit, and put  their lives in imminent danger.


----------



## Triceratops (Feb 17, 2013)

*Check out JOURNEY INTERRUPTED from the PLANET JANITOR series--IT WILL BE FREE ON AMAZON SUNDAY, 2-17!*
http://www.amazon.com/Planet-Janitor-Journey-Interrupted-ebook/dp/B...


 

 The crew of Planet Janitor Corporation are on the tail end of a  salvage mission in the asteroid belt when they encounter a ghost ship.  Faced with a volatile substance on board, the crew race against the  clock to commandeer the vessel before it reaches the Exon Refueling  Station. What they find on the ship will stress their abilities to the  limit, and put their lives in imminent danger.


----------

